# Another P. nyererei question



## fisher king (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure out which location I have and I keep hitting a deadend. Over the next couple of days I am going to take pictures of my male and post them here.

I ended up getting rid of two of my males and six females and I kept the male that I liked and eight of his offspring. They were supposedly Ruti Island but they look more like Makobe, Python or Igombe Islands. It's hard to tell because all the pictures I come across are not consistent in what they present as a particular collection point.

My male has blue across the top of his dorsal fins giving way to red. Not a deep rich red but a red that has more orange to it, but still a red. He has a lot of blue in the face and both lips are a bright turqoise blue. The pelvic fins and a small area of the bell gets a deep rich black.

My other male had a lot of black over the lower half of his body that really covered up a lot of the yellow and green. This is what the pictures say is a true Ruti Island.

Anyhow...I'm going to get those pics up as soon as possible so someone might help and identify him. Once I know exactly what he is then I'm going to start a serious colony.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi did the man or the LFS, that sold them to you, knows the collection point??? If not, then, it 'll be very hard to tell as the differences between populations are very small and by some points, the fishes all look almost the same.
xris
I'll try to help with the means I have.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

After a couple of generations of tank breeding, pure strains can have a high degree of variability. Pure strains of Makobe and Ruti Island could look identical in many cases. The other problem is that I believe a number of locations have been mixed up in the hobby. Fish were imported in the late 90's as Ruti Island. Turned out they were Makobe. I have no idea how much Makobe and Ruti Island were mixed, but I am certain it has occurred.


----------

